
Show HN: Feedback requested - nautical
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lightqa.com&#x2F;<p>I have been working on a side project and need your feedback (idea and landing website)  . The website is a place where you can post QA tasks ( by specifying your website&#x2F;app and steps to follow ) and testers complete those tasks (on different devices) and submit reports.
======
nautical
Link : [https://lightqa.com](https://lightqa.com)

